# Hog Trapper Wanted



## morphious (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm looking to get rid of some hogs on my hunting lease in Wayne County ASAP.

I've got about 800 acres and hogs are coming to feeder every night. Based on camera pics it looks like there are 20-25 hogs in 2 or 3 sounders. Do what you want with them.

I prefer trappers cause some guys are bow hunting for deer already. Anyone interested? 

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 22, 2011)

after one or two rounds they will be trap smart...make sure they use a big coral to catch as many at one time as they can


----------



## PURVIS (Sep 23, 2011)

i know your not for running with dogs but one turn out and there gone if you try trapping them you will have someone in there every day for weeks.pick the right dog hunter and time the hogs out and one hunt will do it.on each sound.


----------



## morphious (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. 

I guess if dogs are more effective then I'm open to that route just makes it a bit harder to coordinate things. 

So any experienced dog hunter in SE GA want to run their dogs on these hogs?


----------



## PURVIS (Sep 23, 2011)

your hunting buddys going to pitch a fit but we help a few open minded clubs here in wilcox they turn us loose from turkey season till sept.with the hogs gone they have more deer then ever and they never know we been there and as a bonus we watch there club during the off season.


----------



## gin house (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunt them with dogs at night right now.  Traps might work a time or two but then they will not touch em.   Dogs at night.


----------



## hogslayer2012 (Sep 23, 2011)

i will do it if nobody else will i live in moultrie ga i have a big trap give me a call at 229-529-4797 my name is josh


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 23, 2011)

To control your problem it most likely will take all of the above mentioned efforts...along with messing up a good deer hunt and shooting a pig once in a while.   Do they only come when you feed or are they there all of the time?


----------



## steveOO (Sep 23, 2011)

IM down big time!!....call me asap morph, i'll come at 1,2, or 3 in the a.m.....im in jeff davis co....45min away!!....912 347 4794 steve


----------



## willy57 (Sep 23, 2011)

yep i still say the dogen them hogs is the only way to go place i hunt put out traps caught 9-10 and thats it we got with dogs 30 head over the summer and thats going just a few weekends scattered about and only a few hrs each time because of the heat . so hands down dogs the way to go.


----------



## steveOO (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone got morphs number


----------



## gatorhater (Sep 26, 2011)

Morph is that your club just South of Odum?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 27, 2011)

I read somewhere the doggers put out a pile of corn..ran the dogs...on the way out the deer were eating out of the corn pile where the dogs had done their business...some proff right there running dogs on hogs doesn't effect deer like some think


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 27, 2011)

Controlling a hog problem takes a multifaceted approach. The traps will help remove some, but the smarter hogs will learn to avoid them after a while. Shooting pigs will also remove some but has a lower impact on numbers. It does reduce their comfort level on your place and encourage them to move to the neighbors. Your members need to realize this is not a trophy situation, a dead 5 lb pig is still a dead pig. If you pass on him he'll just grow up.
 Dogs will catch alot of hogs, more than traps after the pigs have become trap smart. They also greatly reduce the comfort level of pigs. Something dangerous that you can walk around (trap) is not as scary as something that will come find you.
A coordinated effort with surrounding clubs is your best bet. Dog hunting at night, during the week, and after deer season, reduces conflict. On 800 acres dogs may cross off property . Your neighbors probably have trail cams and they can see tracks. Prior understanding benefits everyone, and a coordinated plan is your best chance of success. Otherwise your neighbors just breed hogs to move back in when its quiet.
 I love hog hunting, especially with dogs and encourage forethought to best control such problems without unnecessary conflict. Good luck with your efforts, let us know how it's going. There are still a lot of people on here that can offer some good advice.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 27, 2011)

I found the post I was talking about..it was written by arrendale8105 on www.doghuntingworld.com/forum


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 27, 2011)

I have hunted hogs for 30+ years, with and without dogs.Your deer season will not be the same if you use dogs, sure you'll see does and young bucks, but the mature bucks are going to get wise to the dog+man scent real quick. Offer a bounty per hog killed by your members, still cheaper than the corn the hogs are stealing. Or start a contest to see who can kill the most pigs, with an award at the end of the season you will be amazed how competitive deer hunters can get!


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 27, 2011)

I know there are a lot more complex solutions you could choose, but is there an "off" switch on this feeder? They are coming there every night (& dominating your feeder) because you are providing them free groceries every night. Stop feeding them, & in a very brief period, they will leave for greener pastures. Hogs are very food-motivated, remove the source & they will find someplace else they need to be right now.

If you must hunt atop a feeder to fill your quota, & they come every night, you could park there one night with your weapon & a light, & when you hear gruntin' & squealin', flip on & open up!


----------



## HogSlayer404 (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree, using dogs will solve the problem with hogs but in the long run big bucks will also move on as well...love to hunt your hogs during non-deer season pm me??


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Nov 25, 2011)

Dogging Hogs will run big bucks off??? :nono::nono::nono::nono:!!  We have 1100 acres and we dog em, oh yeah we have also killed 4 bucks in the 140s,5 in low 130s, this yr.. will post the pics if ya want me to..not to mention the ones we let walk, so that theory is :nono::nono:....jmo!


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Dec 8, 2011)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Dogging Hogs will run big bucks off??? :nono::nono::nono::nono:!!  We have 1100 acres and we dog em, oh yeah we have also killed 4 bucks in the 140s,5 in low 130s, this yr.. will post the pics if ya want me to..not to mention the ones we let walk, so that theory is :nono::nono:....jmo!


and you can believe that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


the  big  boy's  is still  every where  with packs  of  coyotes  killin  and eatin them aint they !!!!


ain't  ever seen any  deer  dogs catch and eat  a monster buck!!!!!!!!    with out lead in his :nono::nono::nono::


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

I got Tuesday off.  How far from Augusta?  jez sayin


----------



## TravelHunterD (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that deer season is counting down. I'd love to give it a shot and get rid of them hogs. Send me a PM and we will come out.


----------



## deathtodeer (Jan 12, 2012)

I used to hunt in wayne county for years off mount pleasant rd.  Im in camden and would be more than willing to give u a hand, have dogs will travel shoot me a pm.  Bruce


----------

